# Master cutters?



## AuroraRob (Apr 2, 2008)

Need help deciding.

Here is what I will be using the cutter for:
• Creating airbrush stencils (I’m an airbrush hobbyist, not pro)
• Create some t-shirts (for myself and friends, for fun and posting in this forum)
• Wife is a hardcore scrapbook enthusiast and would like to be able to use the cutter to create custom pages. She had me research some small cutters like the Cricut or a Zyron Wishblade. I would rather purchase one that we can both make more use of.

The cutters I am looking at are the Master XY-300P or the Master XY-380P. I have read all the current posts on this forum about these cutters and am hoping to get some more feedback from people that have used these cutters for a while now.

I was also looking at the US Cutters Copam CP-2500 (which seems to get great reviews on this site) but it would cost me twice as much as the Master cutter due to the higher price, option to pick up the Master cutter locally in Toronto ($175 extra for shipping the US Cutter) and the border handling charges (Fedex).

Anyone had the opportunity to use both the Copam and the Master and would like to share some feedback?

I already know that there are a lot of cutters that are better then the master but I don’t feel I need to get one that serious and I also know that the wife would never go for the higher costs. I already spent too much on my woodworking equipment and all my other hobbies.  

Does anyone know if these larger cutters would do the scrapbook stuff?

Great site!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I have never seen the master cutters.. but have read alot of not so good things about them on the signs forum i belong to..
I would if i was you go to a forum like signs101.com and do a search under master cutters..

there is alot of info on this forum (t-shirtforums) about the copam so that should help you there..

hope that helps a bit..


----------



## AuroraRob (Apr 2, 2008)

Great tip mystysue, I checked that site out from your advice. Even with all the negatives the master could still work for me knowing the amount I would actually get to use it. Thanks!

hmmmm....I wonder if US Cutters allows local pick ups. ROAD TRIP!


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

The Master cutters are similar to our "MH-Series" machines which are the lowest end machine we offer (runs about $350 with stand). The Copam is a much better machine. If you can pick up from Master, and you are interested in the lowest-price machine possible, it would probably be the best option for you.



AuroraRob said:


> Need help deciding.
> 
> Here is what I will be using the cutter for:
> • Creating airbrush stencils (I’m an airbrush hobbyist, not pro)
> ...


----------



## AuroraRob (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks US Cutters.
I hope that I was not unclear with my original post. I hope that nobody thought that I was implying that those two cutters were completely comparable. I know that they are not. Its more the shipping plus the no WARRANTY (Canada) that I am having issues with For example, what happens if I receive a brand new out of the box "dud"? Without any warranty, where would I proceed from there? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

You still get a warranty, but we strongly encourage foreign customers to do parts replacement rather than sending back a machine. If you do need to send back a machine, you would pay shipping both ways....



AuroraRob said:


> Thanks US Cutters.
> I hope that I was not unclear with my original post. I hope that nobody thought that I was implying that those two cutters were completely comparable. I know that they are not. Its more the shipping plus the no WARRANTY (Canada) that I am having issues with For example, what happens if I receive a brand new out of the box "dud"? Without any warranty, where would I proceed from there? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## AuroraRob (Apr 2, 2008)

not wanting to make this post sound like an infomercial  but I have no problem doing parts replacements as I'm super handy. What I'm wondering is how often is there a need for a full unit replacement? Is that rare?


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

For those that are capable, a full unit replacement should only be needed in the case of shipping damage, otherwise, we can usually narrow down any problems to 1 or 2 fairly easy to replace parts - based off of symptoms.



AuroraRob said:


> not wanting to make this post sound like an infomercial  but I have no problem doing parts replacements as I'm super handy. What I'm wondering is how often is there a need for a full unit replacement? Is that rare?


----------



## AuroraRob (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to clear that up for me. I will now start working on convincing the wife. I'll tell her that the Capom would be much better for scrapbooking.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

The Craft Robo is very similar to the Cricut, the Wishblade, and the Silhouette but, has more features and better software.

I use the Craft Robo mostly for tees and stencils for glass etching. While you are limited in the width of your design, you're not really limited in the lenght so, I have no problem cutting a t-shirt design or lettering that's going to be 10" wide by 7.5" tall just by rotating my design. If I need it taller, I split the design in 2.

The only thing I don't like about the Craft Robo is the cost of the blades, and the fact that you're somewhat limited as to where you can buy them.

If you're looking for an entry level cutter, have a small budget, or limited space, the Craft Robo is worth a look.


----------



## AuroraRob (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks deChez,

I'll take a look at those as well.


----------

